# floating beeswax acorn hat candles ...to cute!



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

practical and cute! what a neat idea.
http://www.hewandsew.com/project/floating-acorn-cap-candles/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now those are CUTE!


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

Came across these on pintrest, so cute!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cute.. but I use any beeswax I get for my soaps or lotions or lip balms. that stuff is expensive.
but I have tons of little wax scraps from candles and I put them in bags and use them over again. that would be good for this project.. gonna have to take the grand daughter out to find them behind my mom's house.
I've also taken the little nice pine cones and put a bit of wick on the tops and then dipped them in that extra wax.. gave them to my brother for his fireplace.. make great fire starters. 
If you soak the pinecones in epsoms salts they burn a really bright greenish white.(well soak and dry well)


----------

